# My Garage Finally Sealed & Painted



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I decided that it would be a good idea to paint my garage walls, floors and celling about 18 months ago. Me and a mate started back along with my GF lending a hand but then I just bored of it and left it.

However with the new Car arriving and no car living in there I decided it was the ideal opportunity to sort it out and finished this about 3 weeks ago just before picking up the TT.

The walls and floor were cleaned then sealed with PVA. Followed by 2x coats of Brilliant White Emulsion and the Floor a Gun Metal Grey Garage Floor Paint. The pics don't really do it justice but it looks so much better for being done.

Now all there is to do is sort out my cupboard and get some order to all my kit. I have started this with the shelving and a few hooks for the Megs bottles.

Here are a few befores:




























Ignore that spounge (it was only ever used on the backs of really dirty wheels)










The afters after all the painting (sorry not the best pics):





































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Lovely space mate, looks spot on.

How tall are you? That shelf looks a bit high :lol:


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks very nice indeed! Would love to have something similar.

Did the misses put the shelf up at that height, to stop you using products and spending money on more


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Very nice matey


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I wish i had something like that :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

nice!! would love a garage that was as clean as that!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks very nice bud


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. Ha I'm not that tall actually about 5"11 - it was put up higher so it was out of the way :thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice space, good luck in keeping it that tidy!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

The garage looks perfect. Love the neat uniform meg bottles:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

very nice garage and collection!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see it all done now Alex, wasnt far off last time I was down, but even better now, stick the TT in there and its a mass of white  )


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That does look very nicely presented :thumb: - are the Megs bottles hanging on screws / rawplugs alone?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking very smart - nice make over :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good, everyone needs a space like this!

:thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

That looks fantastic! How did you paint the walls as in getting into all the nooks and crannies as i'm about to do the same thing with mine.

Regards, Matt


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice Alex! appropiate colour. white. wish my garage looked that clean :thumb:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Much jelous


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys 



yetizone said:


> That does look very nicely presented :thumb: - are the Megs bottles hanging on screws / rawplugs alone?


Cheers - yep they are just hanging on meaty screws. They have been like it for over a year now with no problem TBH.



matt_83 said:


> That looks fantastic! How did you paint the walls as in getting into all the nooks and crannies as i'm about to do the same thing with mine.
> 
> Regards, Matt


Cheers! It was very hard work painting those walls - hence why it took so long as I just got fed up trying to do it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

was looking at this on cyc looking good bud (john1970):thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Cheers - yep they are just hanging on meaty screws. They have been like it for over a year now with no problem TBH.


Thanks for confirmation - sometimes the simplest solutions are the easiest and the best :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks great mate!!

You mentioned PVA sealer, is this just watered down wood glue or is it a prepared product specifically a sealer?


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking good, time and money well spent.

......... now where did I put that paintbrush..............


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome! Very nice! Is there enough space to work on the car in the garage?


----------



## charlie32 (Nov 13, 2009)

4th picture down, top shelf, is that a new product from meguiars????

can't belive no body else spotted that hehe

lovley garage thoe, uber jelous.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> Looks great mate!!
> 
> You mentioned PVA sealer, is this just watered down wood glue or is it a prepared product specifically a sealer?


I'd like to know this too please... great looking garage, going to do the same with mine as need to cover up all the paint splats I've got currently!


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Gary-360 said:


> You mentioned PVA sealer, is this just watered down wood glue ?


Essentially, yes.

It's very similar to wood glue (and can be used as such very effectively), but comes in large tubs. No builder should ever be without some, as it is very versatile. Diluted with 5 parts water and brushed or sprayed on it will seal porous brick and block work, concrete floors, plasterboard, wood, MDF, you name it, so that paint won't soak straight into it. Then in stronger mixes it can be used as an adhesive coat to stick plasterboard, help tiles, plaster, render etc etc to stick, and can even be added to the water you use to mix up plaster, fillers etc to improve adhesion.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice one ahaydock - looks guuurd! :argie: You could swing a cat round in there. Is it the done thing to paint the walls rather than plaster skim - or is it purely down to expense and longevity of the finish?

I've found my ideal first crib - a detached bungalow with *garage* - just doing the maths now, lol.

Chris


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks people :thumb:



Gary-360 said:


> Looks great mate!!
> 
> You mentioned PVA sealer, is this just watered down wood glue or is it a prepared product specifically a sealer?





J1ODY A said:


> I'd like to know this too please... great looking garage, going to do the same with mine as need to cover up all the paint splats I've got currently!





Paintguy said:


> Essentially, yes.
> 
> It's very similar to wood glue (and can be used as such very effectively), but comes in large tubs. No builder should ever be without some, as it is very versatile. Diluted with 5 parts water and brushed or sprayed on it will seal porous brick and block work, concrete floors, plasterboard, wood, MDF, you name it, so that paint won't soak straight into it. Then in stronger mixes it can be used as an adhesive coat to stick plasterboard, help tiles, plaster, render etc etc to stick, and can even be added to the water you use to mix up plaster, fillers etc to improve adhesion.


Cheers guys. What he said ^^^ Yes its basically just watered down PVA :thumb:



Mini 360 said:


> Awesome! Very nice! Is there enough space to work on the car in the garage?


Cheers! Yes plenty of space although on bigger cars you do need to turn it around as there is much more room on the side that leads into my propery :thumb:



charlie32 said:


> 4th picture down, top shelf, is that a new product from meguiars????
> 
> can't belive no body else spotted that hehe
> 
> lovley garage thoe, uber jelous.


Cheers. Top shelf has Megs Glass Cleaner, AB Snow Foam and some Megs #7 in a Chemical Guys bottle - no new products I'm afraid


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Excellent job you have done there.Im going to have to get round to do mine when the weather improves.:thumb:


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Looks really clean. Well worth the effort imho. When does the new car arrive? Look forward to seeing pictures of her in her new home.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

baptistsan said:


> Looks really clean. Well worth the effort imho. When does the new car arrive? Look forward to seeing pictures of her in her new home.


Cheers - car arrived about 4 weeks ago. Some pics here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146996

But there will be a full detail write up (done since those pics) including the mods to come soon...


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

looking great there. that a barratt house ?:thumb:


----------



## wafik (May 21, 2009)

Nice space u got der...looks awesome mate!


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Are those spray bottles floating?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers people.



h13ulk said:


> looking great there. that a barratt house ?:thumb:


Cheers and nope Bellway 



CJA Valeting said:


> Are those spray bottles floating?


Looks like it lol :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks perfect, use it well!


----------

